# Norditropin



## steveiep (Oct 14, 2014)

Hey guys

Anyone on these and whats your opinion on them?

Thanks


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

pens or cartridge mate??


----------



## steveiep (Oct 14, 2014)

bail said:


> pens or cartridge mate??


Pens


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

steveiep said:


> Pens


i used the 45 iu pens really rated them


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Are these pre mixed?


----------



## steveiep (Oct 14, 2014)

Dead lee said:


> Are these pre mixed?


Yep


----------



## steveiep (Oct 14, 2014)

bail said:


> i used the 45 iu pens really rated them


Ok thanks


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

steveiep said:


> Yep


The problem with pre mixed is how there stored before getting to you , what country are they from?


----------



## steveiep (Oct 14, 2014)

Dead lee said:


> The problem with pre mixed is how there stored before getting to you , what country are they from?


From Spain came packed in cool container


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

steveiep said:


> From Spain came packed in cool container


There would be degradation, I highly doubt they have been looked after well enough.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

premixed degrade's far less than powdered when mixed


----------



## steveiep (Oct 14, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> premixed degrade's far less than powdered when mixed


Oh thats good was a bit worried there. Have used this gh yourself before pscarb? Ive been using Ansamone for a few months but want to try this and compare.

The expense is the same but I'm only get 30iu.

My source tells me I'm better off with the Ansamone as its better overall value.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Nord's are my pen of choice.

I have a friend in the UK that works at a pharmacy and also buy them myself when abroad.

Between these and pfizer pens, its really the only ones I use these days.

Have used hyge (green and black), rips, intra, blue's etc etc and 2-3iu of these is IN MY OPINION fills me out and gives ME a more 3D look when using, and keep off fat much easier. Off GH due to funds atm and certainly look less full compared to when on.

If you look at the packing, they are fine up to 28c for 3 weeks if mostly kept in a cool container when sealed.

When open, it recommends 2 to 8c.

Ps - I don't bother with generics any more, the difference is so vast to me.


----------



## steveiep (Oct 14, 2014)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Nord's are my pen of choice.
> 
> I have a friend in the UK that works at a pharmacy and also buy them myself when abroad.
> 
> ...


Ok nice, in their website though its says after using them (breaking the seal i presume) its stable at room temperature for up to 21 days. thats really convenient that.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

steveiep said:


> Oh thats good was a bit worried there. Have used this gh yourself before pscarb? Ive been using Ansamone for a few months but want to try this and compare.
> 
> The expense is the same but I'm only get 30iu.
> 
> My source tells me I'm better off with the Ansamone as its better overall value.


Don't use them any more mate they are the most widely faked pharma GH out there, I have seen fakes from Pharmacy's as well although not wide spread........now I am certain there are plenty of good sources for these but for me they are to risky I would choose Ansomone over these


----------



## steveiep (Oct 14, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> Don't use them any more mate they are the most widely faked pharma GH out there, I have seen fakes from Pharmacy's as well although not wide spread........now I am certain there are plenty of good sources for these but for me they are to risky I would choose Ansomone over these


Thanks mate I'm gonna leave it then too risky for me to pay out all that money.

Its so frustrating with pharma gh at least with peptides particularly from Tom you know what you're getting from him.


----------



## Nell82 (Jun 5, 2016)

I'm using pfizer pen atm but looking for an alternative cheaper option. I'll probs do one more month on it but I've gotta change as it's obviously too expensive....... any ideas ?

I did see the Ansomone and isn't much cheaper

Neil


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> Don't use them any more mate they are the most widely faked pharma GH out there, I have seen fakes from Pharmacy's as well although not wide spread........now I am certain there are plenty of good sources for these but for me they are to risky I would choose Ansomone over these


 @Pscarb Im using ansomone since 2 weeks now at 4 to 6ui a day splited in micro doses. My ansomone is 100% trusted source. Got a friend who use geno and nordi directly from pharmacy. With 2uis he has a really signficant body recomposition in just 1 week. He just add slin with it and his body has still changed. He used mk677 with it. How do you explain that ?


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

Pscarb isn't saying that there not good that just there massively faked and for him it's not worth the risk so would use ansomone instead, I use the nordi pens and really rate them, the first time I ever get a fake I will stop using them but I'm lucky and have a great source for pharma hgh so I use it. I also really rate ansomone and would happily use these as I would any pharma pens. I also think the cartridges are widely faked but the pens are much more complicated, not saying that there not but id be much more weary of the cartridges


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

supertesty said:


> @Pscarb Im using ansomone since 2 weeks now at 4 to 6ui a day splited in micro doses. My ansomone is 100% trusted source. Got a friend who use geno and nordi directly from pharmacy. With 2uis he has a really signficant body recomposition in just 1 week. He just add slin with it and his body has still changed. He used mk677 with it. How do you explain that ?


 how do i explain what?

you need to re-read my post you quoted again as i clearly said "there are plenty good sources" so not sure what you want me to explain?


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> how do i explain what?
> 
> you need to re-read my post you quoted again as i clearly said "there are plenty good sources" so not sure what you want me to explain?


 Lol Pscarb I don't talk about source. I talk about how do you explain this diff of results and effects between two different gh ? (pharma grade) I already heard geno is more powerfull than humatrope or saizen make less water than lilly or any other. Gh is gh no ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

supertesty said:


> Lol Pscarb I don't talk about source. I talk about how do you explain this diff of results and effects between two different gh ? (pharma grade) I already heard geno is more powerfull than humatrope or saizen make less water than lilly or any other. Gh is gh no ?


 Genuine GH is GH plus I don't need to explain that as I never said it and don't know the individuals in question you do so how do you explain it?


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> Genuine GH is GH plus I don't need to explain that as I never said it and don't know the individuals in question you do so how do you explain it?


 Could you explain why no one has made me a cuppa today?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

simonboyle said:


> Could you explain why no one has made me a cuppa today?


 this is a tricky one but i am sure i can pull an explanation out of my ass


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> this is a tricky one but i am sure i can pull an explanation out of my ass


 As long as the tea comes from somewhere else..........


----------

